# Pro Classic latex vs Waterborne Alkyd ProClassic



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

SW pro classic latex vs pro classic enamel?
Recently I went to SW store to buy Pro Classic for the first time. I told the woman I was painting kitchen cabinets. I asked for satin assuming it was also considered the enamel paint.
While just on SW website, I saw something that said "ProClassic Waterborne is only available in semi-gloss and gloss." I asked for the ProClassic in Satin, does this mean I used the wrong paint and its not as durable? I already did one coat primer and 2 coats satin lightly sanding 400 grit between the coats.
I read on another website, that the Waterborne paint is even more durable. Are they actually the same thing? Waterborne Alkyd ProClassic and and ProClassic latex?

If I already used satin, can I put one last topcoat in the semi-gloss?
I need this to last at least another 10-15 years
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...700&type=2&ext=350831541048&item=350831541048


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You got what you asked for and it will be fine. 
Sherwin-Williams Proclassic Waterborne Interior Acrylic Enamel in Semi gloss would be slightly better and yes, you could put a coat on top of the satin( sand first with the 400 grit)


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you  The satin is nice, but I can see where it might not clean as easy. Bad thing is, I bought 2 gallons on sale at 40% off of the satin and just finished the 1st gallon 2 days ago, haven't opened the 2nd one yet.

The other thing I am wondering, is the Rustoleum cabinet transformations, why even with the painted colors, do they say it includes a protective top coat. Why would you need a protective top coat over a painted surface?


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

Waterborne alkyds are a terrific product for anyone that wants an alkyd finish and have reduced odor with the ease of soap and water cleanup. Once the water leaves the film, what you have left is an alkyd finish.

You get the benefit of hardness and a crisper gloss. They are the ideal choice for cabinets, bookcases, shelves - anywhere where booking and blocking can be an issue.

They are an alkyd and will yellow and become brittle with age. Sheen choices are limited by the manufacturer, not because of technology, but narrowing the sheen range reduces inventory and manufacturing costs.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

DIY-Her said:


> thank you  The satin is nice, but I can see where it might not clean as easy. Bad thing is, I bought 2 gallons on sale at 40% off of the satin and just finished the 1st gallon 2 days ago, haven't opened the 2nd one yet.
> 
> The other thing I am wondering, is the Rustoleum cabinet transformations, why even with the painted colors, do they say it includes a protective top coat. Why would you need a protective top coat over a painted surface?


 the reason you apply a clear protective top coat over cab transformations is that the color coat ,or the first coat is a flat finish to except the glaze coat .


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you for your help. I bought Waterborne Alkyd Pro Classic semi gloss late yesterday  already lightly sanded down the cabinets last night along with the doors and started painting this morning. The cabinets are done, and all the doors are outside drying. I also bought a different roller. I was using a 6" high density foam roller. The SW store had a Flockfoam 6" roller that is meant for paint with a sheen and goes on really smooth and cleans up really nice too. The other foam roller I was using didn't seem to hold up as long, and I was replacing them because the foam would start to break off.


----------

